# How Much Food to Feed 3 Month Old Pup



## charleysmom (Dec 21, 2005)

I am curious to see how much food (dry) those of you who have 3 month olds are feeding your pup. I feed Charley Canidae All Life Stages and because it is an all natural food, the manufacturer recommends only 1-1/2 cups a day total. My vet has said to feed him whatever he wants so we are currently feeding him 1 cup three times a day and I know he could eat more. He currently weighs 20 lbs and just had a vet visit on Friday.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My vet had said the same thing...but Lucky gorged and obviously over ate. He starts gaining in the wrong places pretty fast. So I started going by the bag suggestions. There is huge variations on the amounts suggested from brand to brand...and I think that has to do with the quality of the food. I went "frugal" on Lucky and found out the suggested amount on this cheaper brand was outrageiously high...and he hates it....so didn't save any money there.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson also had one cup, three times a day at three months. Recently, we've up it some....

All the books I read prior to getting Samson said to give them as much as they'd eat in 10 minutes time.....but that seemed too much, since Samson will eat whatever I give him......

Rick


----------



## mjpeter (Jan 22, 2006)

Luke is almost 3 months and eats about 1 cup three times a day. We feed him Eagle Pack Large Breed Puppy mixed with a bit of wet food. We get him weighed in a couple of days, and I'm anxious to see where he is. He was 16 pounds at 11 weeks.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mjpeter said:


> Luke is almost 3 months and eats about 1 cup three times a day. We feed him Eagle Pack Large Breed Puppy mixed with a bit of wet food. We get him weighed in a couple of days, and I'm anxious to see where he is. He was 16 pounds at 11 weeks.


At 16 weeks, Samson weighed 35 pounds....but according to any charts I've seen, that's on the big side. Not big=fat. But big=tall.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

His weight seems good. 1 1/2 cups seems like not enough. I would keep him at 3 cups and keep an eye him. Don't let him get fat.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Truthfully it's like comparing apples to oranges. Many of the higher end premium foods are made from less fillers and are more densely packed with nutients....which translates into less food is required to give your dog the required nutrition. I believe Canidae to be one of the more premiun dog foods, so you may feed relatively less cups-per-day than someone who was feeding say Pedigree dog food. Many of the cheaper store brands bulk up their foods with a lot more cheaper grains and fillers which don't provide the necessary nutrition in as compact a form, and in turn, you have to feed them more. (and furthermore , there's more poop to clean up)

I think it's inaccurate to try and see how much food another owner gave their pet at 3 mos. That can vary dramatically from one brand of food to the next....and ALSO on how big your puppy is at 3mos compared to the next. I usually go somewhere in the margin of what the bag guidelines are...but not take them as gospel. Usually they err on the higher side of the measurement, I suppose to make you feed more food so you need to keep buying it more often.


The best way to check is to place your fingers on either side of your dogs ribcage. If the ribs seem to protrude and you can feel them without pressing at all, you probably need to increase the food uptake. You should be able to feel the ribs easily, but without too much extra "padding". Puppies usually don't pack on too much fat, since most extra energy is used for growing. Goldens can often fool you into thinking they're hungry, most of them seem to have bottomless pits for stomachs, and you have to be the one to govern how much they eat sometimes.

Laura


----------



## fluffynandu (Jul 24, 2017)

*fluffy*

my 3months old golden retriever is given 1 cup MAXI junior food in addition to half cup boiled rice with a bit of turmeric at noon.but when he is left free he will search for ordinary mushroom growing in the garden ,is it poisonous


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fluffynandu said:


> my 3months old golden retriever is given 1 cup MAXI junior food in addition to half cup boiled rice with a bit of turmeric at noon.but when he is left free he will search for ordinary mushroom growing in the garden ,is it poisonous


Yes mushrooms can make them sick, some dogs have died from eating mushrooms. You really need to supervise him in the yard and stop him from eating mushrooms.

If you are only feeding him 1 cup a day, that is not enough. I have always offered 3 cups of food a day, over three meals for puppies that are 3 months up to 8 months.


----------

